# Should i or should i not?



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Forgot to mention his sire and dam are registered but she said he cant be since hes a solid non characteristic appaloosa. Does that sound right?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Solid appaloosa's can be registered...

Taken right from ApHC's site...
"Those not displaying a coat pattern or mottled skin and one other characteristic will be classified as non-characteristic (N/C)) and their registration numbers preceded by the letter "N.""

"Solid - refers to a horse which has a base color as is described above pages but no contrasting color in the form of an Appaloosa coat pattern. This horse will need mottled skin and one other characteristic to receive regular papers."

They can't receive regular papers, but they CAN receive papers nonetheless.

How much are you asking for the saddle? If it's $400 or less, I'd say it's an okay trade. But if your asking $1200 for the saddle, that is not a good trade IMO. Yes he's an okay looking colt, but non-registered colts are a dime a dozen. He wouldn't be worth the trade, unless you really want the colt. Afterall, a horse is only worth what someone will pay for it.

BTW: Is the black the dam? If that's the case, she's solid but has papers? But the colt can't be registered because he's solid? I don't want to assume, but I also don't like liars and wouldn't do any business with anyone caught in a lie.


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

This is why i ask for advice. You have a good point. Im going to ask her tomorrow why hes "non registerable with the ApCH club" and see what she says. She has a website of his sire and dam ill post the link. www.Stricklandstables.com
Dam - AwesomesMysticMarker (Mystic), Sire is Coolsification (Woody)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The dam is the solid black, and she is registered N-#### so thats ridiclious. Maybe she meant he can get 'regular' papers? Sire is also solid and is registered N-####...

Its Stricklind Stables – Leopard Appaloosas I had to google it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry about that i fell asleep. Lol
But yeah thats the site. And my saddle is only worth about 400 bucks.. thats why i figured it was a good deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He appears to be a decent enough colt for a $400 trade. And he can be registered as long as sire and dam are, so thats not an excuse she can use. She'll just have to sign some papers which is easy since she owns sire and dam. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry, just had to say his butt looks cute in the last picture... I think it sounds like a fair deal, if you are wanting one and really like him. The only thing about him to me is his pasterns look a bit upright but since he is young I don't think it's a issue really, one of those who knows kind of things... I would look into if really can be registered or not and go from there. Good luck to you and keep us updated!


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I love his face! If your saddle is only worth about $400, I would say go for it (once you straighten out the papers issue). I like most of his angles, but he is kind of posty behind (I think thats kind of an Appy thing though).


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

I really like his dam didn't see the sire yet though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you for your advice! I really do appreciate it  

Feel free to add if anyone else would like???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I think he is defiantly worth looking into. He is ADORABLE. Do you know her reasons for selling him?


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

She stated it cause hes a solid and she breeds for loud colored leopard appys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

But he COULD BE registered. She really thought she would get a loud coloreded appy by breeding two solids. I would want papers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

As a horse, he is really looking good at this age. What I like even more is the look of his mother and I know that the apple rarely falls far from the tree. 

You cannot ride the papers and you would be gelding him... so the papers don't matter one lick.


----------



## MissKriss (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^VERY good point!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd trade the saddle for him.

Though he'll be more expensive to keep than trading for another saddle.

And you have to wonder, why is this person breeding if she is basically giving away this year's stock? I know it sounds mean to say, but if you're not breeding for quality, you shouldn't be breeding...and trading a horse for an inadament object is basically admitting you don't have quality to bring in any actual money with breeding and sale.

To be frank, I do think he is of some quality. I like what he has now, and it can only get better. He'll be an expensive trade but I would do it. I'm just kind of flabbergasted at some breeders, is all.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I think he's super cute. The only thing to keep in mind is that it'll be a while before he's ready to be started under saddle and ridden much. Are you sure you won't miss being able to just hop on and go for a ride?

I know I've been having a time of it with my 2 yr colt. I really can't wait to start him under saddle and see how those gaits of his feel... but I don't want to ask too much too soon either.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

I think the trade is worth it, and I certainly WOULD pursue the papers. Papers will make him more marketable should you decide to sell him, which means..yep, you certainly CAN ride papers.


----------



## Jewelsb (May 8, 2012)

Did you decide weather to get him or not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

